# Contemporary artists



## CrusaderFrank

Matthew Cornell (yes, that's a painting)


----------



## pbel

My old buddy Michael Keane, Marine Artist


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Serge Marshinnikov






I've spent hours looking at his linen


----------



## dblack

CrusaderFrank said:


> Serge Marshinnikov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've spent hours looking at his linen



Yep... that's some nice linen.


----------



## Sarah G

CrusaderFrank said:


> Matthew Cornell (yes, that's a painting)



Beautiful.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Alessandro Sannino


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Steve Hanks


----------



## daveman

Photorealistic.  Amazing.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Alessandro Sannino

Yes, that's a painting


----------



## joshinali

This images seems to be superb


----------



## Gracie

colored pencil drawing by Christina Langman


----------



## Gracie

Cut leaf art


----------



## Gracie

amazing


----------



## Gracie

Made entirely of buttons


----------



## Gracie

Photo-Realistic Wild Animal Scratchboard Art by Cristina Penescu


----------



## Gracie

Made from guitar picks.


----------



## Gracie

Made from precisely cut paper only.


----------



## Gracie

colored pencil


----------



## Gracie

Photorealistic art


----------



## Gracie

Just regular ol pencil!


----------



## Gracie

Just pencil


----------



## Gracie

Bic ballpoint pen only!


----------



## Gracie

Just regular pencil.


----------



## Gracie

All pencil. ONLY pencil. The detail is just amazing.


----------



## Gracie

FINGER painting. No brush. Just fingers.


----------



## Gracie

Driftwood and nothing more.


----------



## Gracie

All bullet casings.


----------



## Gracie

Just nails and thread.


----------



## Gracie

Paint can art


----------



## Gracie

Paint can art


----------



## theDoctorisIn

Finger-painting on an iPad.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uEdRLlqdgA4]iPad Art - Morgan Freeman Finger Painting - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Gracie

THAT is amazing! ^


----------

